# Started Ralox to reverse gyno.



## Freedom (Aug 21, 2015)

I started ralox in an attempt to reverse old gyno. not sure if its gonna work, but I thought I would give it a try. I can't afford surgery at this point in my life so we'll see what happens. i'm running 60mgs/day. i'm also on 200mgs/every 2weeks of test c for TRT. It's only the first week but I think there might have been a slight reduction (I might be delusional  )anyway, I will try to keep this updated with results. if anyone has any info or advice it is much appreciated.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 21, 2015)

How old is the gyno?  Has it been diagnosed as gyno by a doctor or could it be psuedo gynecomastia?

If it really is gyno, was it caused by running AAS or is it pubertal gynecomastia?  If pubertal, Raloxifene has not been proven super effective at reducing it.  If recent gyno caused by a cycle it has a better chance of working.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2015)

X2X

Regardless raloxifine is the best SERM to fight it.  

Nothing else aside Nolva will come close.  

Crashing estrogen works best when it's recent gyno, but once it's had time to establish itself it's much harder to get rid of.  

How hi of an AI dose are u running ??


----------



## Freedom (Aug 23, 2015)

The gyno is really old, probably 6 or 7 years (AAS). I doubt it will go away without surgery but I can't afford that right now. I just started TRT and my doc didn't prescribe an AI so I got some ralox so my gyno wont get worse/maybe it will reverse. Mega said to get my estradiol checked but my doc doesn't want labs for another 8 wks or so. if my estradiol is high my insurance will probably pay for an AI. I didn't want to start an AI without BW saying I need it. do you think I should get an AI now or wait 8wks for BW and see what the doc says? thanx in advance.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 23, 2015)

You will be fine waiting the 8 weeks.

You can always run private blood work too.  Www.privatemdlabs.com.  Get the Hormone Panel for Females.  It checks TT, E2 and other important things.  Only costs about $57.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 23, 2015)

Well if you can get your insurance to cover it I would definitely do that first, maybe you can talk to your doctor to stress the issue a bit, but if he/she doesn't budge then you're gonna have to wait.

Worst case scenario you get your own AI later on.

I have some old gyno from 6-7 years ago from a PH I took without knowing a damn thing about it. My gyno decreases with my AI but I feel like complete garbage with my estrogen in the gutter. So naturally I lay off the AI and my gyno comes back a little bit. 

Maybe this will work for ya


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 23, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Well if you can get your insurance to cover it I would definitely do that first, maybe you can talk to your doctor to stress the issue a bit, but if he/she doesn't budge then you're gonna have to wait.
> 
> Worst case scenario you get your own AI later on.
> 
> ...



You should run Raloxifene.  See the following medical study 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15238910


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Megatron, I will check it out


----------

